# 1993 maxima transmission locks in drive and will not go into reverse



## hstroth (Aug 21, 2005)

Transmission on my 1993 maxima sometimes will not go into reverse or neutral after putting it in park. It will work in forward gears and neutral works as drive. It will not go into neutral so it can be pushed back when pulled into a parking space.

We've had it towed a couple of times to two different dealers. Both times, the problem "corrected" itself and neither dealer could find the problem. One kept the car for 5 days. 

The problem seems to "correct" itself (both at the dealer and at home) by turning engine off and then restarting. Sometimes it needs to be turned off and on more than once.

Any ideas of what is happening here and how to fix the problem? Many thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

try replacing the plastic shifter bushings. they wear out over time and cause the shifter not to stop in the correct place. they're only about $5 or les from the dealer and take just a few minutes to replace. couple under the shifter console inside the car, and another on the cable connecting to the transmission.


----------



## hstroth (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> try replacing the plastic shifter bushings. they wear out over time and cause the shifter not to stop in the correct place. they're only about $5 or les from the dealer and take just a few minutes to replace. couple under the shifter console inside the car, and another on the cable connecting to the transmission.


Thanks. When you say the shifter does not stop in the correct place, do you mean that even though the shifter lever might go all of the way into "Park" that it actually stops in drive or neutral? Thanx for the clarification. This might be a fairly simple fix.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. when the plastic bushings wear out, they create play in the shifter cable and it doesn't go where you think it's going.. it's literally a 5 min fix.


----------



## hstroth (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. when the plastic bushings wear out, they create play in the shifter cable and it doesn't go where you think it's going.. it's literally a 5 min fix.


Great! Thanx, again for your help. We'll give it a try.


----------

